# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Оцените творчество)))

## Aktrisa777

Весеннее пробуждение

Любите. Господа, любите!
Ведь жизнь даётся один раз!
Храните. Господа, храните!
Минуту счастья или час!
И самых близких берегите!
Дарите им своё тепло!
И если просят – помогите!
Светите тем, кому темно!
Поверьте. Господа, поверьте!
В этом спасение души!
Не верите? А вы проверьте!
Прислушайтесь в ночной тиши
К тому, как бьётся ваше сердце,
Как льётся талая вода.
Душой всегда легко раздеться,
Когда на улице весна.
Проснитесь. Господа, проснитесь!
Отбросьте зимней стужи сон!
Очнитесь. Господа, очнитесь!
А вдруг в вас кто-нибудь влюблён?
А вдруг вы, не заметив, сами
Кого-то любите давно?
Да, что я говорю словами?!
Слова здесь выглядят смешно!
Ведь чувства буквам неподвластны,
Они прозрачны и легки,
Они нежны, они прекрасны,
Как белой розы лепестки!
Любите. Господа, любите!
Ведь жизнь даётся один раз!
В толпе людской того найдите,
Кто неустанно ищет вас!

2007-03-19

----------


## Света Х

*Aktrisa777*,
 Мне очень понравился позитивный настрой стиха, здорово :Ok:   :flower:  
Добро пожаловать в "Уголок поэзии" !:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
ой, я, кажется, первая сейчас оценивать буду...
молодец! классно получилось :Ok:   мне понравилось:rolleyes: 
весна в душе у человека - это замечательно, и ты трижды молодец, что смогла так красиво перенести это ощущение на бумагу (ну или не на бумагу... может, сразу на монитор:smile: )
добро пожаловать в нашу компанию :Aga:  
пиши(те) еще :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Элен

*Aktrisa777*,
 очень  понравилось,доброе  стихотворение. :Ok:  
Готовый  текст  для  лирической  песни :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Искусственное счастье

Я просто-напросто стою к тебе спиной.
С колен поднявшись, еле удержалась.
И ветер обдувал меня собой,
Я как могла от боли укрывалась.

Я как могла из памяти тебя
Стереть пыталась, но не получилось.
Верх одиночества, в котором я одна.
Что было в моём сердце – всё разбилось.

Я не могу заставить себя жить,
Когда душа моя разломана на части.
Я всё хочу разрушить, всё забыть,
Убить придуманное счастье.

Искусственное счастье без границ,
В котором не было и нет пределов.
Искусственное… нет, не может быть…
Ненастоящим жить я не хотела.

Здесь на обломках непростой любви
Оно окончит жизнь самоубийством.
Искусственное счастье, не кричи!
Агония! Оставь в покое мысли…

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
 "Искусственное счастье" :Ok:   :Oj:   ой как красиво...
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
*Света Х*,
 спасибо))) рада, что вам понравилось:smile: 

*Элен*,
 можно, конечно, попробовать)
ну, если из песен моих, тогда вот это:

Романс

Когда уносит со двора
Холодный ветер лист упавший,
И я хмелею от вина,
Забыв себя и день вчерашний.

Она уходит в никуда,
Она приходит ниоткуда.
Бессонница, как госпожа,
Мне на плечо положит руку.

И будет ночи напролёт
Меня терзать и стоны слушать,
А утром медленно уйдёт
Растерзанной оставив душу.

Меня, как маленький сонет,
Она до дырок зачитает.
Переберёт, переиграет
И мой покой сведёт на нет.

И будет с губ срывать признанья,
Что красной нитью пролегли.
Я буду нарушать молчанье
Ночной спокойной тишины.

И сердце, как в тисках задавит,
Заставит плакать и страдать,
Ведь госпожа прекрасно знает,
Что я всегда буду молчать.

Когда уносит со двора
Холодный ветер лист упавший,
Я выпью терпкого вина
И стану вдруг такой уставшей…

2007-02-22

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 :Vah:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
и "Романс" мне понравился...  :flower: 



> *Deep_Angel*,


это, я понимаю, ты так радуешься (можно на "ты"?:rolleyes: )...

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,



> можно на "ты"?


конечно!



> это, я понимаю, ты так радуешься


да)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

Пожелайте мне ночи спокойной,
Я забыться хочу крепким сном…
Я хочу оставаться достойной
И жалеть не хочу ни о чём!

Я устала, я очень устала,
Мне спокойствия нужен глоток.
Я накрыться хочу одеялом
И, как кошка, свернуться в клубок.

И вцепиться в подушку руками,
Слёз немного позволить себе.
А под утро с больными глазами
Пить на кухне горячий латте.

Снова лечь на остывшую простынь
И уснуть на оставшийся час.
Мне непросто, мне очень непросто
Под прицелом настойчивых глаз.

Я проснусь и прощу себе слабость,
Что позволила ночью себе.
Я проснусь и скажу: «Показалось!
Померещилась слабость тебе!»


2007-04-05

----------


## Aktrisa777

Твои глаза – глаза усталой птицы,
А я не сплю полночи или ночь.
Ты думаешь, я сплю? А мне не спится,
Тревога вновь терзает твою дочь.

Ты думаешь, что плачут от обиды или от боли?
Нет, ты не права.
Все мои слёзы – слёзы от бессилья,
Когда дрожит предательски рука.

Ты думаешь, что я не замечаю,
Когда в тебе усталость и тоска?
Я просто что-то в сердце закрываю,
Чтобы спокойно ты сейчас спала.

Я не подарок? Я невыносима? 
Не буду спорить. Истина одна:
Что мной до боли в сердце ты любима,
Но эта боль приятна для меня.

Моя любовь мечом для горя станет,
А преданность – щитом от злых людей.
Пусть завтра снегом все пути завалит,
С моим теплом не будет холодней.

Прости мне всё, что там когда-то было.
Заранее прости, что может быть.
Перед тобой я душу обнажила!
Не суждено моей душе остыть!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
 Немного слабости... А этот как в тему... Я как раз спать... И с такими вот мыслями, прямо как в стихотворении твоем :Oj:  



> Я устала, я очень устала,
> Мне спокойствия нужен глоток.
> Я накрыться хочу одеялом
> И, как кошка, свернуться в клубок.


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

*Aktrisa777*,

СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ! Можно на "ТЫ"? Очень интересное и яркое творчество! Светлое! Понравилась динамика, в каждом произведении - колыхание чувств и волнение (даже, на первый взгляд в Твоих "спокойных" стихах).  :Ok:  Чудно, что эти переживания передаются, отображая не новичка в поэзии (не говоря о ритме и о рифме). Также, видно Тебя, как наблюдателя и аналитика. А тем более, для юных 17-ти лет! БРАВО! Огромный комплимент! Легко ложатся, красиво изложены и глубоко осмысленны! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!  :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Anton*,
 Спасибо:smile: 
Очень приятные слова! Сразу хочется развиваться дальше, творить)))




> Можно на "ТЫ"?


конечно, можно)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я не могу заставить себя жить,
> Когда душа моя разломана на части.
> Я всё хочу разрушить, всё забыть,
> Убить придуманное счастье.


Можно без слов!?! Просто восхититься!! :flower:  




> Я устала, я очень устала,
> Мне спокойствия нужен глоток.
> Я накрыться хочу одеялом
> И, как кошка, свернуться в клубок.


Спасибо тебе! ТЫ написала то, о чём я думала сегодня ночью! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Я и не думала

Я и не думала,
Что так могу любить.
Так откровенно,
Трепетно и нежно.
Я и не думал,
Что не смогу закрыть
Всю ночь глаза
Привычно и небрежно.
Я и не думала,
Что так смогу хотеть
Почувствовать на коже
Эти руки.
Я и не думала,
Что так могу гореть.
Срывая голос,
Обрывая звуки.
Я и не думала,
Что станет горячо,
Если я сделаю
Неверное движенье.
Боюсь себя,
Но так хочу ещё.
И моё тело ждёт 
Прикосновенья.
 :Oj:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> ТЫ написала то, о чём я думала сегодня ночью!


знаешь, сейчас у многих такое состояние проявляется...




> Можно без слов!?!


можно и без слов, главное, чтобы где-то там, где прячется душа, что-то встрепенулось...
если это есть, значит всё не зря...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я и не думала,
> Что так могу любить.
> Так откровенно,
> Трепетно и нежно.
> Я и не думал,
> Что не смогу закрыть
> Всю ночь глаза
> Привычно и небрежно.
> Я и не думала,
> ...


Не могу не процитировать полностью! Не знала что выделить. Всё сходится у нас с тобой, на 100%:rolleyes: 
Умница!!!!!!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Всё сходится у нас с тобой, на 100%


хоть судьбы у людей разные, и любовь у каждого своя, всё таки есть много много общего...
каждый находит в чьих-то историях отклик своей...




> Умница!!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо, очень приятно))
кстати, мне очень понравились твои произведения...
жаль только ещё не всё прочитала...

надеюсь не страшно, что я на ТЫ?:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> надеюсь не страшно, что я на ТЫ?


Наоборот -даже НУЖНО! :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:   Будем дружить!!!!!:biggrin: :tongue:  :flower:

----------


## Julia1981

классные стихи! давай еще

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Будем дружить!!!!!


с удовольствием :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Разговор 17 лет...


- Привет, мои 17 лет!
- Привет! Ну, как дела?
- Да, всё отлично…
- Тебе, наверно, непривычно? О чём ты думаешь?
- О личном…
- О чём ещё?
- О том, что день становится короче…
- Прекрасно. Ты ведь любишь ночи.
- … это так…
- Ты, кажется, спросить о чём-то хочешь?
- Да… а где мои 16 лет?
- Ушли, но на прощание оставили совет.
- Какой?
- Смотри вперёд, иди своей дорогой и становись мудрее год от года!
- А мне их жаль, ведь с ними в моей жизни столько было…
- Нет, не жалей. Но главное, чтоб это ты не растеряла, не забыла.
- Не растеряю. Я свою маленькую жизнь вдоль сердца проложила…
- Знаем… Тебе пора ложиться. 
Закрой глаза, а мы погасим свет. 
Тебя разбудит утром сентябрьский рассвет…

----------


## Aktrisa777

Крик души март 2005 г

Мне так хочется молча лежать,
Тихо плакать, смотреть в потолок.
У окна без надежды стоять
И не слышать телефонный звонок.
Мне не хочется видеть его,
Мне не хочется слышать слова,
А от сердца уходит тепло.
Почему так болит голова?
Почему вдруг с ресниц упадёт 
Эта горькая капля воды?
Но она ничего не вернёт,
Превращаются в пепел костры.

----------


## Aktrisa777

Крик души февраль 2005 г

Какая боль.
Как сердце бьётся.
Ещё чуть-чуть
И разорвётся.
Ты там сидишь.
Я здесь лежу.
Смотрю на потолок.
Молчу…
И слёзы – капли от дождя –
Смывают тушь, тебя любя.
Ты там с другой.
Я здесь одна.
Лежу и плачу без тебя.
И слёзы душат, душу рвут,
Мою любовь они убьют.

----------


## Nika1408

> Я и не думала
> 
> Я и не думала,
> Что так могу любить.
> Так откровенно,
> Трепетно и нежно....


АААА!!! Классный стих!!!! =)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

> АААА!!! Классный стих!!!! =)))


спасибо! мне он самой нравится...
а это редко бывает, чтобы что-то моё нравилось мне:rolleyes:

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*,=))) У меня по другому.  Я к своим стихам отношусь как к части себя. Самые ранние стихи мне, конечно, не нравятся, но все равно это был когда-то я =)) Хотя и корявый (если по стихам смотреть =))))

----------


## Anton

*Aktrisa777*,

Молодец! Классно! Спасибо за замечательный Дневник! Спасибо за трепетные странички, твоей полной сенсорики и ощущений жизни! :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Nika1408*,

я. конечно, люблю свои стихи...
отношусь к ним с трепетом...
нет ни одной выдуманной строчки...
всё через сердце...
улыбаясь и роняя слёзы одновременно...
но когда проходит какое-то время после написания, я начинаю себя критиковать...
иногда даже больше нужного, как мне кажется...
есть много произведений выброшенных из-за моей самокритичности...

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Anton*,
 спасибо!
я безумно рада, что есть люди, которым интересно моё творчество:smile:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
>  спасибо!
> я безумно рада, что есть люди, которым интересно моё творчество:smile:


Таких много и будет ещё больше! :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Таких много и будет ещё больше!


надеюсь:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
Разговор 17 лет... - это просто СУПЕР  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
умничка:rolleyes:

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*, жуть!!! Нельзя выбрасывать!!!! Лучше в дальний ящик засунь!!!! ай-яй-яй!!! Как тебе не стыдно! Тебе не нравится, может другим понравится! :mad: 

А если серьезно, то и правда не надо выбрасывать :wink:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Разговор 17 лет... - это просто СУПЕР    
> умничка


спасибо!
как мне кажется не совсем обычно:smile:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Как тебе не стыдно!


я больше так не буду:frown:

----------


## Nika1408

*Aktrisa777*, то-то! =)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> - Привет, мои 17 лет!
> - Привет! Ну, как дела?
> - Да, всё отлично…
> - Тебе, наверно, непривычно? О чём ты думаешь?
> - О личном…


УМНИЧКААААААААА!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  




> И не слышать телефонный звонок.
> Мне не хочется видеть его,
> Мне не хочется слышать слова,
> А от сердца уходит тепло.
> Почему так болит голова?


Ну, слов нет!!!!! То же самое у меня. Сначала смотрю на номер, прежде чем беру телефон ) нежелательных номер пытаюсь избежать):rolleyes: 
Но, увы - иногда приходится отвечать, в принципе - одно и то же, каждый раз " Не звони больше" :rolleyes: 
Умница! В который раз убеждаюсь - ты - это - я.:biggrin:  Телепатия наверное передаёт тебе, мои мысли)))))

----------


## Aktrisa777

> В который раз убеждаюсь - ты - это - я.


забавно:biggrin: 
много получается точек соприкосновения))



> одно и то же, каждый раз " Не звони больше"


вот-вот! так всегда...

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Nika1408*,
 :smile:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Что наша жизнь: игра, борьба?
Наверно, каждому своё!
Но в схватке сил добра и зла
Пусть побеждённым будет зло!

Во все так было времена,
Быть равновесие должно.
И в схватке сил добра и зла
Сегодня верх берёт добро!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Во все так было времена,
> Быть равновесие должно.
> И в схватке сил добра и зла
> Сегодня верх берёт добро!


Стих супер!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:   Но, к сожалению....

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Но, к сожалению....


и всё таки... :flower:  
всё в наших руках, ибо мы сами строим нашу жизнь :Aga:

----------


## dAnte

> И в схватке сил добра и зла
> Сегодня верх берёт добро!


А ведь должно быть равновесие! Ты что Дозоры не читала?

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Ты что Дозоры не читала?


смотрела)
просто я больше люблю добрые сказки, а там добро побеждает зло:tongue:

----------


## dAnte

*Aktrisa777*,
Добро, как и зло, понятия довольно относительные! Вот мне например всегда было жалко в сказках "злых" персонажей! Ну как можно обижать стариков, какие бы вредные они не были? Баба Яга, Кащей Бессмертный, Кот Базилио, Лихо одноглазое - да все они были очень больные люди, я бы даже сказал инвалиды! А здоровенные жлобы, (правда тоже инвалиды интеллектуальные) их обижали!
Вот теперь суди сама насколько твои сказки добрые)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

*dAnte*,
 а ты "примерь" ситуацию на себя!
чего больше захочется: чтобы зло торжествовало над тобой или всё таки добро?
хотя если ты злой, то ответ очевиден:smile: 
ну, а если серьёзно, то равновесие, конечно, должно быть...
иначе мир перевернётся, я думаю...
но всё таки хочется побольше добра, как ни крути...

----------


## dAnte

Ну добро у нас не всегда делаеться от чистого сердца) Поэтому как никрути лучше быть нейтральным! И если примерять на себе, то нихочеться, чтоб надо мной кто-нибудь торжествовал!

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Поэтому как никрути лучше быть нейтральным!


это, наверно, уже выбор каждого...
в соответствии со своими жизненными принципами...




> нихочеться, чтоб надо мной кто-нибудь торжествовал!


думаю, никому не хочется...
но порой бывает и так...
:-)

----------


## Aktrisa777

Без тебя

С тех пор, как тебя не стало,
Я стала совсем другой.
Пылится в углу гитара
И книжек неровный строй.
В серванте молчат бокалы – 
Не плещется в них вино.
И чашки стоят устало – 
В них чай не нальёт никто.
Кольцо серебром на пальце:
Спаси мя и сохрани.
Как бледная ткань на пяльцах
Луна в роковой ночи.
В глазах огонёк потушат
Отчаянья лоскутки.
Тоска растрепала душу, 
Порезала на куски.
А в вазе вздыхает верба,
Потрескивает свеча.
Неистово крикну в небо,
Но Бог не вернёт тебя…

----------


## Aktrisa777

что-то никто ко мне не заглядывает...
обидно прям как-то:frown:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Осень

Ночь расправила крылья.
Осень небо целует.
Одинокие звёзды
Дождь на окнах рисует.
Эти жёлтые листья,
Обнажённые тьмой,
Обещают разлуку
Нам сегодня с тобой.

Мы друг друга любили
До конца, без остатка,
Исключительно сильно,
Исключительно сладко.
Но холодный октябрь 
Разорвал наши души,
Разбросав их осколки
В осенние лужи.

Опалённая болью
Я не в силах смириться.
И горячую каплю 
Уронила ресница.
Опускаются руки,
Не могу шевелиться.
Эта осень заставит 
Нас с тобою проститься…

:confused:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Ты не знаешь

Ты не знаешь,
Как я кричу во сне.
Ты не знаешь, 
Как я хочу к тебе.
Ты не знаешь, 
Как я могу любить.
Ты не знаешь,
Как мне тебя забыть!
Ты не знаешь,
Что я люблю тебя.
Ты не знаешь,
Что я схожу с ума.
Ты не знаешь, что я дышу тобой.
Ты не хочешь знать,
Ты совсем чужой…

----------


## Света Х

> Без тебя
> 
> С тех пор, как тебя не стало,
> Я стала совсем другой.
> Пылится в углу гитара
> И книжек неровный строй.
> В серванте молчат бокалы – 
> Не плещется в них вино.
> И чашки стоят устало – 
> ...


Ириш, вот это твоё мне ОЧЕНЬ понравилось, молодчинка!!!  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Света Х*,
 спасибо, Светик! :flower:  
я уж думала, что никто не оценит...

----------


## Татьянка

> Ты не знаешь
> 
> Ты не знаешь,
> Как я кричу во сне.
> Ты не знаешь, 
> Как я хочу к тебе.
> Ты не знаешь, 
> Как я могу любить.
> Ты не знаешь,
> ...


:frown: Очень тронуло....Была такая ситуэйшен...Ну...мне, слава богу,  уже не 17....и просто научилась шагать вперед!!!  Чего и тебе желаю!!! Ты, умничка, чувствуется, что пишешь о том, чем живешь и дышишь!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
Как это никто не заглядывает??? Я заглядываю!:rolleyes:  ведь знаю, что ты всегда порадуешь отличными стихами :Aga:  
"Без тебя" :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,



> ведь знаю, что ты всегда порадуешь отличными стихами


спасибо)))
прям дышать легче стало!

----------


## Aktrisa777

Три слова

Собирая осколки разбитой мечты,
Умываясь слезами, глотая боль,
Я изрезала пальцы свои до крови,
Ручейками стекающей на ладонь.

Нет ни вдоха, ни выдоха, только стон,
И наотмашь в виски ударяет пульс.
Всё горит, всё пылает внутри огнём,
За тебя, мой родной, по ночам молюсь.

Мне бы просто дотронуться до небес,
Там душа твоя прячется в облаках.
Ведь была я счастливейшей из невест,
Засыпая на крепких мужских руках.

Моих горьких, по-детски наивных слёз,
Ты боялся, целуя меня в глаза.
А теперь на граните букет из роз.
Ты прости, мой хороший, прости меня!

И я загнана в угол немой тоской,
Поглощённая чувством тупой вины.
Я терзаюсь немыслимой пустотой,
Поглощённая чувством простой любви…

И три слова ночами: ТЕБЯ БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ
По психованным нервам смычком плывут.
Потерпеть ещё час и придёт рассвет,
И до следующей ночи они замрут…

2007-05-11

----------


## Татьянка

> И три слова ночами: ТЕБЯ БОЛЬШЕ НЕТ
> По психованным нервам смычком плывут.
> Потерпеть ещё час и придёт рассвет,
> И до следующей ночи они замрут…


 :Tu:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Без тебя
> 
> С тех пор, как тебя не стало,
> Я стала совсем другой.
> Пылится в углу гитара
> И книжек неровный строй.
> В серванте молчат бокалы – 
> Не плещется в них вино.
> И чашки стоят устало – 
> ...



Задело... Да так, что душа застонала... Так это знакомо, так близко... Такие вещи придумать нельзя, это надо прожить. верно? Я рада, что заглянула к тебе, ты - прелесть. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Aktrisa777

> это надо прожить


да, действительно...
но никому не пожелаю...




> ты - прелесть


 :Oj:   :flower:  




> СПАСИБО!


и тебе СПАСИБО!
заглядывай ещё, всегда рада:smile:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 вот так в жизни бывает... увы...  :Tu:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ты тоже заглядывай ко мне :)
А насчёт потерь... Увы, каждому из нас хоть раз в жизни, но приходится с этим сталкиваться. Се ля ви. Но каждая потеря делает нас либо сильными, либо слабыми. Хотелось бы, чтобы люди не отчаивались, не опускали руки, а жили, жили дальше. И помнили о тех, кто уже не с ними. Чего и тебе искренне желаю...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Три слова
> 
> Собирая осколки разбитой мечты,
> Умываясь слезами, глотая боль,
> Я изрезала пальцы свои до крови,
> Ручейками стекающей на ладонь.
> 
> Нет ни вдоха, ни выдоха, только стон,
> И наотмашь в виски ударяет пульс.
> ...


Цитирую всё! Эти строки просто невозмоно разделить! Они пренадлежат быть вместе. Ты прелесть!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Котёнок Джу*,



> Ты тоже заглядывай ко мне


обязательно! сейчас прям и загляну)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Звёздочка*,



> Ты прелесть


ой! :Oj:  

ты тоже :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
вот еще раз решила к тебе заглянуть, и в очередной раз оказалось, что совсем не зря :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
снова порадовала, хоть и стихотворение грустное... очень...
пусть будет меньше места для грусти в твоей жизни!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,



> стихотворение грустное


а вот так?

Мой милый человек

Мой милый человек,
Спокойно спит наш город.
Осенняя листва опять горит огнём.
И в жизни каждый час
Нам чем-то очень дорог,
А если любим мы, 
То значит, мы живём.
Душевное тепло
В себе держать не стоит.
Оно должно согреть
Людей вокруг тебя.
И ветер осторожно
Глаза твои закроет.
На смену этой осени 
Опять придёт зима.

----------


## Aktrisa777

и вот ещё такое есть:

Любовь

Любовь одна. И нет любви другой.
Он хочет жить, чтоб от любви сгорая,
Тебя любить, вздыхая над тобой,
От сладких губ твоих изнемогая.

Он шёпотом, как будто бы в бреду,
Твердит слова, что ты произносила.
Он в сотый раз шепнёт: "Тебя люблю!",
Ведь ты его души не пощадила!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,



> а вот так?


ну а как же еще может быть... :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
такое спокойствие в этом стихотворении...
ты чудо :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 спасибо!
приятненько)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

может кто-то ещё хочет сказать что-нибудь приятное?
ну, или покритиковать? а?

----------


## Татьянка

> Мой милый человек
> 
> Мой милый человек,
> Спокойно спит наш город.
> Осенняя листва опять горит огнём.
> И в жизни каждый час
> Нам чем-то очень дорог,
> А если любим мы, 
> То значит, мы живём.
> ...


 :Ok:  Близко мне по мировосприятию!!! Спасибо, Малыш, за такие стихи!!! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,



> Спасибо, Малыш, за такие стихи!!!


рада, что понравилось!
так приятно читать такие слова ласковые:rolleyes: 
заглядывай ещё, может ещё чем порадую:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> рада, что понравилось!
> так приятно читать такие слова ласковые 
> заглядывай ещё, может ещё чем порадую


 :Aga:  Обязательно!!! Загляну!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Общая вода

Мы капли разной воды.
Я падаю с неба дождём.
И плачет моя вода,
Мне кажется, ни о чём.

Я смываю с асфальта мел,
Оставляю свои следы.
Кто меня превзойти хотел,
Тот боится моей воды.

Я рисую на окнах день,
Я рисую на окнах ночь.
За стеклом промелькнула тень,
Я хотела бы ей помочь.

Это девочка за стеклом - 
Неприступная, как и я.
Она плачет с моим дождём,
Нас сцепляет одна вода.

----------


## Aktrisa777

Когда-нибудь

Когда-нибудь я просто не вернусь
И буду в списках без вести пропавших.
Я в чёрный бархат ночи завернусь
И стану тенью тихой и уставшей.

Когда-нибудь одна среди толпы,
От любопытных взглядов не скрываясь,
Я, не склоняя гордой головы,
Уйду красиво и спокойно, улыбаясь.

Когда-нибудь наступят холода,
Я разревусь в прокуренном вагоне.
А мимо будут мчаться поезда,
Замёрзнут лужи на чужом перроне.

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
 ну опять мне тебя хвалить:rolleyes: 
"Когда-нибудь" - безумно красиво, мне очень понравилось... :Oj:  
только вот не надо когда-нибудь просто так вот не возвращаться... что ж я буду делать... без тебя и без твоих стихов:rolleyes: 
я тоже как-то написала в стихотворении 
"В ночи хочу я раствориться,
исчезнуть навсегда, пропасть..."
так моя подруга прочитала и сказала, что куда это я собралась исчезать и растворяться?... надавала мне там по первое число... а иногда ж так хочется исчезнуть... жуть просто... так что я тебя ой как понимаю...

----------


## Эльчик

Восхищена всем! Абсолютно всем. Я тоже немного пишу, но после прочтения твоих стихов даже что-то боязно показывать свои... я просто в ауте! Супер!

----------


## Aktrisa777

> что ж я буду делать... без тебя и без твоих стихов


спасибо! приятно такое читать :flower:  




> а иногда ж так хочется исчезнуть...


действительно, порой очень хочется...
но ведь это только иногда...
никуда я не денусь, не переживай:smile:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Восхищена всем! Абсолютно всем


спасибо! я очень рада, что тебе понравилось:smile: 




> боязно показывать свои


не бойся! зачем скрывать то, что может кому-то очень понравиться? ведь на самом деле случается частенько так, что прочитав чьё-то стихотворение человек может что-то понять, узнать или разобраться в себе! так что ДЕРЗАЙ! я с удовольствием почитаю :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Эльчик

Я открывать новую тему не буду, если тебе действительно интерессно, мои стихи лежат на форуме моего родного города, вот ссылка http://forum.skamsk.ru/index.php?topic=55.0 Надеюсь хоть что-то понравится;)

----------


## Aktrisa777

Конец

Среди жестокости и грязи,
Среди молчания сердец
Остались люди, но есть мрази,
С которыми бредёт конец.

Бредёт по улицам пустынным,
Неся разруху и войну.
Бредёт по коридорам длинным,
Калеча чью-нибудь судьбу.

Афган, Чечня, захват в Беслане.
Терракты, взрывы, крик детей.
Среди бездушья и страданий,
Безумья, горя матерей.

А звери в теле человека
Несут с собой конец всему,
И мы живём не видя света,
Не доверяя никому.

И нет числа убитым людям.
Погибшим от взрывной волны.
Для жизни никогда не будет 
Кем-то указанной цены.

Мы каждый день во власти страха,
Во власти этой глубины.
Весь мир стоит на грани краха,
И нет числа, и нет цены...

----------


## Aktrisa777

Не плачь

Не плачь, прошу тебя, не надо.
Я здесь. Ты чувствуешь? Я рядом.
Зачем? Зачем ты тратишь свои слёзы 
На тех, кто сам себя понять не может?
Я знаю. Знаю, что до слёз обидно,
Но ты не плачь, пусть их не будет видно.
Не плачь, прошу тебя, не надо.
Я здесь, родной мой человек.
Я рядом…

----------


## Aktrisa777

Сегодня я буду плакать,
Смотрите на эти слёзы.
Сегодня не буду прятать
Я боли от ваших глаз.

Смотрите на эти слёзы,
Их может в глазах не видно.
Вот только душа промокла
И горечью обросла.

Смотрите на эти слёзы,
Не думайте, что обидно.
Нет. Просто крылья гнуться
От ветра и от дождя.

Сегодня я буду плакать.
Но это совсем не слабость,
Скорее отчаянный вопль,
Зажатый в моей груди.     

Сегодня я буду плакать,
Простите, что вас тревожу.
Простите за откровенье
Разодранной в кровь души. 

Была рождена актрисой,
Но всё, что во мне хранится
Нелепо теряет смысл 
Без музыки, без мечты…                                                                       


вот так грустно... сейчас мне запретили петь...:frown:

----------


## Frant

Ай молодца, молодца!! Очень осмысленно и глубоко! Особенно понравилась композиция "Конец": 
"Среди жестокости и грязи,
Среди молчания сердец
Остались люди, но есть мрази,
С которыми бредёт конец..."

Великолепно! Абсолютно верно и имеют место быть реалии нашей современности.
Пиши больше! очень хорошо, не что-то на подобие "сюси-муси", а рубишь так, как есть. Хотя, чем-то похоже на раннего Вознесенского.

"...Я рисую на окнах день,
Я рисую на окнах ночь.
За стеклом промелькнула тень,
Я хотела бы ей помочь..." - великолепная метафора!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Frant*,
 спасибо! буду стараться)))
а реальность она всегда такая - жёсткая...
вот и выбрасываю всё на бумагу так же... жёстко...
в такой тематике иначе не получается...

----------


## Татьянка

> Была рождена актрисой,
> Но всё, что во мне хранится
> Нелепо теряет смысл 
> Без музыки, без мечты…


:frown: ..тоже захотелось заплакать...

 :flower:   :Oj:   очень красиво!!!! жду продолженья.... :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 :flower:

----------


## Frant

Пиши больше!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

Про меня

Ты видела небо 
Без дна и без края,
И солнце терзало
Опухшие веки.
И в теле таилась
Душа непростая,
По венам струились
Горячие реки.
Ты прятала слёзы
От глаз посторонних
И просто умела
Красиво смеяться.
Скользящие тени
По стёклам оконным
Всегда заставляли
Тебя волноваться.
И пламя свечи 
Иногда колыхалось,
Когда ты к нему 
Подносила ладони,
И что-то большое
В тебе задыхалось,
Когда твоё сердце
Сжималось от боли.
Ты знала паденья
В безумстве желаний
И падала в бездну 
Своих откровений.
Ты видела прелесть 
Больших расстояний,
Ты видела смысл
Случайных решений.


2006-02-08

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
За "Сегодня я буду плакать..." просто  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Спасибо тебе!
"Про меня" тоже понравилось :Aga:  , но "Сегодня я буду плакать..." было плюс к тому, что понравилось, ТАК в тему.............

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 спасибо :flower:  
сегодня мне ещё больше плакать хочется...
нельзя петь до конца июня...
я разбита... :Tu:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
 а что случилося???

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 недосмыкание связок...
а в конце августа у меня всероссийский конкурс вокалистов в Туапсе...
а в конце октября Пушкинский фестиваль в Москве...
такими темпами я просто не подготовлюсь!
да и вообще это невыносимо трудно... не петь... не играть на сцене...
я сейчас как наркоман, у которого ломка...
для меня сцена - это наркотик...
это моё ВСЁ...
вот так...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
ууу
так у тебя всё серьезно:smile:  
ой, что-то я тут разошлась, сейчас лучше в личку отправлю :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Голубые глаза

Я сохранить стараюсь отраженье
Зелёных глаз в бездонно-голубых
И мысленно прошу и них прощенье –
Таких знакомых, но таких чужих.

Я осторожно душу открываю
Холодному теплу небесных глаз.
Я этот взгляд ещё так плохо знаю,
Но это несущественно сейчас.

В двух зеркалах сама себя теряю,
Души малознакомой я боюсь,
Как мотылёк я крылья обжигаю,
Но как к огню к её душе тянусь.

Любовь проста, а нежность неизменна.
Храню в душе тепло знакомых рук.
И память о таких глазах нетленна,
Как сердца встрепенувшегося стук.

2007-03-05

----------


## Aktrisa777

Проводи и оставь

Проводи меня как тень уходящего дня
И оставь меня на грани безысходности.
Знаешь, я всё понимаю, только так нельзя…

Проводи меня как в ночь усталый вечер
И оставь меня в плену сумерек.
Знаешь, я всё знаю, гордость положив на плечи…

Проводи меня как утром последнюю звезду 
И оставь меня наедине со мной.
Знаешь, я любила и ещё люблю…

----------


## Aktrisa777

Письмо на тот свет

Прости меня за то, что я не знаю:
Живёшь в раю или горишь в аду.
За то, что я тебя не навещаю
И может никогда не навещу.

Прости меня за то, что не простилась,
Не проводила и цветов не принесла.
За то, что вдруг всё вдребезги разбилось,
Когда тебя не стало для меня.

Прости меня за то, что не скучаю,
Черты не помню твоего лица.
За то, что очень редко вспоминаю
И папой называю не тебя.

Прости меня за то, что наше фото
Я прячу в переплётах толстых книг.
За то, что я пишу спустя лишь годы,
Из сердца вырывая каждый миг.

Прости меня, ведь я тебя простила
За боль и слёзы мамины, мои...
Поверь, что я тебя любила
И плакала о том, что умер ты.

----------


## Aktrisa777

что-то никто ко мне не заглядывает...
ну, вот... хнык... :Tu:

----------


## Anton

> Письмо на тот свет


 :flower:  Cпасибо, очень хорошее произведение. :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Прости меня, ведь я тебя простила
> За боль и слёзы мамины, мои...
> Поверь, что я тебя любила
> И плакала о том, что умер ты.


:eek: У меня от этого стихотворения, даже мурашки побежали!!!! :Aga:   Очень прочувствовано, а у кого была в жизни подобная ситуация, поймет как-никто!!! У меня так было, и он..умер.... :Tu:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Очень здорово!!!!

----------


## Anton

> Проводи и оставь


Вся красота в недосказанности... хотя всё понятно и так, молодец! :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
я заглядываю! только что нового сказать, не знаю вот...
ты опять замечательные стихи написала  :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
о, видишь, сколько народу набежало... а ты, не заглядывает, не заглядывает...:rolleyes:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 спасибо...
мне один человек, который имеет непосредственное отношение к поэзии, сказал, что это стихотворение самое лучшее...
а мурашки у всех бегут...
думаю. что если так получается, то действительно произведение сильное...

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Anton*,
*Deep_Angel*,
 спасибо вам:smile: 

*Deep_Angel*,
 тебя я здесь вижу чаще всех...
спасибо :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
ну так здесь же стихи замечательные, как грибы после дождика, появляются  :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> произведение сильное...


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  

У меня до сих пор в голове оно стоит... :Tu:  Очень тронуло за живое!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Ты умничка, Малыш, такие чувства, это здорово!!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 спасибо, Танюш! 
я очень рада что строчки моего стихотворения и мои чувства нашли отклик в твоей душе...
и спасибо за такие тёплые отзывы :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Вот решила вынести на всеобщий суд несколько произведений. Изначально это были песни незаконченные. Но может в этом что-то есть. Как думаете?:redface: 

Трудное счастье

Солнце моё у меня на коленях
Спит и не знает, как медленно время
Ведёт… нас за собой.

Крепкие руки меня обнимают,
Я глубоко, осторожно вздыхаю,
Боюсь… его нечаянно разбудить. 

Какое трудное счастье моё!
Мне сложно с ним и без него нелегко,
Но заменить моё солнце не сможет никто…



На расстоянии

От меня до тебя – 
Километры, провода.
Там где ты, нет меня.
Просто тень – ничей, ничья.

Как объяснить тебе,
Зачем я бегу по холодной воде… к тебе?

Лёгкий дым сигарет
И луны тусклый свет.
Там где я, нет тебя.
Просто звук – не ты, не я.

Как объяснить тебе,
Зачем я бегу по холодной воде… к тебе?




Гроза

Я падаю на дно.
Боюсь сойти с ума.
За толщею воды
Больные облака.
За стенами дождей
Большие города.

Неосторожный взгляд
Твоих печальных глаз.
Ты знаешь, он меня
До глубины души потряс.
Но в этой суете
Мне не найти тебя.
Гроза…




Поздним дождливым вечером

Спрятала мысли, чувства, желания под замком.
До дома пытаюсь преодолеть расстояние под дождём.
И я замёрзла, конечно, дрожу под одеждой, иду.
Но чувство дышит как прежде, обнявшись с надеждой, молчу.

Закрою старую дверь и отключу телефон,
И голос по проводам не позвонит никогда… он.
Раскрою настежь окно, холодный воздух вдохну,
Температура растёт, меня знобит, вот и всё… сплю.

----------


## Татьянка

> Изначально это были песни незаконченные.


:wink: Доработать и будет не плохо, пока чувствуется незаконченность!!! :Aga:   :flower:  Трудись!!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Трудись!!!!


ага! буду стараться:smile:  :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Маме

Произношу слова устало,
Хочу невыносимо спать.
Что происходит с нами, мама?
Нет. Не вини меня опять.

В колючей пустоте зависли
Скандалы бесконечных дней.
Лежат на сердце моём мысли,
Жить с этим грузом всё трудней.

Всё раскалилось до предела
В калейдоскопе наших ссор.
Я и молчала, и ревела,
За что бросаешь мне укор?

Сосуществуя в общих фразах,
Отыщем вряд ли мы ответ.
И, отдаляясь раз от раза,
Совсем сведём тепло на нет.

Зачем своими же руками
Рисуем раны на семье?
Зачем жестокими словами
Огонь сбиваем в очаге?

Ты вспомни, как непросто было
Примерно 10 лет назад.
Ведь ты всё помнишь, не забыла.
Зачем сейчас ты прячешь взгляд?

Скажи, что мы сейчас имеем
Помимо криков и обид?
Совсем друг друга не жалеем,
Но ведь огонь ещё горит!

Давайте вместе: я, ты, папа
Вернём всё на свои места.
Вырвем страницы там, где надо –
Продолжим с нового листа.

Всё будет. Будет так, как прежде.
Лишь жарче разведём костёр.
Опять в любви, тепле, надежде,
А под ногами роз ковёр.

2006-11-28

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
слов нет... кроме тех, что ты любишь свою маму :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 спасибо! :flower:  
конечно, люблю! очень-очень :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> Что происходит с нами, мама?
> Нет. Не вини меня опять.


:frown: ... у всех так бывает, и проходит, но со временем...
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Очень понравилось!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 знаю, что проходит...
просто когда так происходит, то на душе прям кошки скребутся...
не знаешь куда себя деть, куда убежать, где укрыться...

и я рада, конечно, что понравилось...
спасибо :flower:

----------


## bobsan

*Aktrisa777*,
 отлично пишешь!!!!!!

спасибо!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*bobsan*,
 спасибо!
очень приятно)))

----------


## Strelez

Aktrisa777 :Ok:  стихи твои понравились,а это от меня и cosma(ы( :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  удачи тебе!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*viktorius12*,
 спасибо!
очень приятно, что понравилось:smile: 
а за цветочки отдельное спасибо :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Душат

Холодным золотом горело небо,
И от простуды знобило тело,
И от обиды дрожали губы,
Искусанные в кровь.
Она ещё понять не может,
Но и со мной бывает тоже,
Когда в мою влезают душу
И душат…
Душат…
Душат…
Душат…

----------


## Татьянка

*Aktrisa777*,
 :Ok:   Кратко...но осмысленно!!! Умничка, доча!!!! :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Snegik

Очень понравилось стихотворение "Мама". Сразу столько воспоминаний. :-) удачи Вам!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Snegik*,
 спасибо! и Вам удачи:smile:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,




> Умничка, доча!!!!


:rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Маме

Твои глаза – глаза усталой птицы,
А я не сплю полночи или ночь.
Ты думаешь, я сплю? А мне не спится,
Тревога вновь терзает твою дочь.

Ты думаешь, что плачут от обиды или от боли?
Нет, ты не права.
Все мои слёзы – слёзы от бессилья,
Когда дрожит предательски рука.

Ты думаешь, что я не замечаю,
Когда в тебе усталость и тоска?
Я просто что-то в сердце закрываю,
Чтобы спокойно ты сейчас спала.

Я не подарок? Я невыносима? 
Не буду спорить. Истина одна:
Что мной до боли в сердце ты любима,
Но эта боль приятна для меня.

Моя любовь мечом для горя станет,
А преданность – щитом от злых людей.
Пусть завтра снегом все пути завалит,
Тебе от этого не станет холодней.

Прости мне всё, что там когда-то было.
Заранее прости, что может быть.
Перед тобой я душу обнажила!
Не суждено моей душе остыть!

2006-11-25

----------


## Татьянка

> Моя любовь мечом для горя станет,
> А преданность – щитом от злых людей.
> Пусть завтра снегом все пути завалит,
> Тебе от этого не станет холодней.


 :Ok:   :Vah:   :Oj:   :flower:  

Мням!!!! Очень!!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

Серые дни

Обыденно всё стало, приземлённо.
И облака теперь лишь облака,
И дождь стучит по крышам монотонно –
Он разучился петь, как разучилась я.

И окружает меня жизнь совсем другая,
В ней вдохновенья не было и нет.
Те улицы, где я теперь шагаю,
Имеют однотонный серый цвет.

Теперь весна всего лишь время года.
Грёзы, иллюзии – увы, их больше нет.
Это всего лишь скверная погода,
Это всего лишь плачущий сюжет.

И птицы в небе – это только птицы.
У них есть крылья – им дано летать.
А лица в памяти – всего лишь лица,
Их за ненадобностью можно и стирать.

Нет ничего, а ландыши лесные – 
Явление природы, вот и всё.
Теперь они обычные, пустые,
Как имя горькое, постылое моё.

Здесь стало всё до неприличья просто,
Стала с трудом дышать ранимая душа.
Я вас прошу, пока ещё не поздно,
Спасите, если сможете, меня.

2007-04-11

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Серые дни
> 
> Он разучился петь, как разучилась я.


это, наверное, самое страшное.....


общее впечатление: очень понравилось, подходит к моему состоянию.....

удачи в творчестве  :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Великая Артистка*,
 спасибо! :flower:  
и тебе удачи, заходи ещё)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

Душа поэта

Душа поэта – хрупкое стекло,
Ранимый зверь с зелёными глазами.
Он хочет подарить своё тепло
Тому, кто иногда спасал его словами.

Когда зверь одинок, украдкой где-то плачет,
Так непременно важно знать ему,
Что для кого-то он хоть что-то значит,
Когда уже не нужен никому…

----------


## Aktrisa777

Господа! Вот сижу иногда и в голове строчки сами собой складываются. Вот решила выложить:smile:  может кому и понравится:rolleyes: 

***
Окна настежь, и воздух прохладный.
Жадный вдох, чёрный кофе и душ.
След бессонницы беспощадной
Скроют тени, помада и тушь.

И с улыбкой до самого вечера,
Но с желанием плакать внутри,
Как всегда выезжаю на встречную,
И душе говорю: «Не реви!»

Я боюсь, слёзы горькие выступят
На глазах и, скользя по щекам,
Ручейками горячими, быстрыми
Обожгут, прикасаясь к губам. 

***
А на улице дождь,
А на сердце тоска.
Я подумала: вдруг
Ты не любишь меня?!
Стало холодно мне, 
Стало сразу темно.
Ты меня не бросай,
Мне с тобой хорошо.

***
Я иногда лукавлю или лгу,
И лишь душа кристальна, как слеза.
И если я тебе её дарю,
Будь осторожен, береги меня…

Я иногда лукавлю или лгу,
И лишь душа кристальна, как слеза.
Ты видишь, я тебе её дарю,
А это значит я с тобой честна.

***
Небо затянуло облаками,
В окнах зажигаются огни.
Ночь крадётся тихими шагами,
Нежные несёт на крыльях сны.
Вас она коснётся осторожно,
И когда закроете глаза,
Станет невозможное возможно
В мире доброго и ласкового сна.

***
Ты любишь пионы и звуки дождя,
Ты любишь кого-то и может меня.
Ты можешь спокойно руками достать
Души моей чувства и к сердцу прижать.
Ты сердце моё тоже можешь забрать,
Я верю, что их ты не сможешь предать.

***
Я смотрю на засыпающее небо
И хочу Вам пожелать приятных снов.
Буду очень рада, если где-то
Улыбнётесь Вы от этих тёплых слов.



Ну, вот так!kuku

----------


## Alport

> Пожелайте мне ночи спокойной,
> Я забыться хочу крепким сном…
> Я хочу оставаться достойной
> И жалеть не хочу ни о чём!
> 
> Я устала, я очень устала,
> Мне спокойствия нужен глоток.
> Я накрыться хочу одеялом
> И, как кошка, свернуться в клубок.
> ...


Спасибо за чудесные стихи.У моей хорошей подруги,кстати,чудной актрисы одного из ведущих театров бывшего Союза,сейчас очень непростой период в жизни,и эти стихи-прямо про неё.Отправил ей это стихотворение,надеясь на то,что оно поможет ей разобраться в ситуации и принять верное решение.Спасибо,милая девочка,за Ваш талант!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Alport*,
 спасибо, что заглянули и написали такие приятные слова!
очень надеюсь, что строчки моего стихотворения хоть чем-то помогут Вашей подруге, тем более, что актрисе! успехов Вам и ей!:smile:

----------


## Настя

ОЧень понравилось и пробуждает много воспоминаний, очень искренне...

Жду в гости, в свою темку, и жду ответных отзывов, если это возможно

----------


## Aktrisa777

> если это возможно


ну, конечно, возможно!
уже побежала к тебе:smile:

----------


## Настя

*Aktrisa777*,
 Спасиб тебе, солнышко! Ты умничка!

----------


## Aktrisa777

Не сложилось

Я обо всём, поверь,  могу забыть.
Тебе во благо или же себе.
Не знаю, друг. Не просто разложить
Пасьянс любви на клетчатой судьбе.

Любовь ли то была, скажи мне, милый?
Прости, что усомнилась в чувствах я.
Уже не знаю: не было, а может было,
А может, это и не я была?

Сейчас мне кажется, что всё прошло в угаре - 
В хмельном угаре чувств твоих ко мне.
Но не сгорали мы, а просто подгорали
На раскалённой до красна сковороде.

И вот итог: и ты, и я калеки,
Сердца обуглены, спасенья больше нет.
Глаза устали, спрятались под веки,
Тела сдавил невидимый корсет.

Вдохнуть нельзя и выдохнуть нам нечем,
Нет воздуха, друг другу веры нет.
Расходимся, кладём запрет на встречи
И в разные концы берём билет.

Дашь руку мне свою в последний раз?
Хотя не надо, нет – поверь, так будет проще.
Простить тебя? Уже прощаю Вас.
Пусть жизнь теперь отдельно нас полощет. 

2007-07-06

----------


## Aktrisa777

никому не понравилось, да?:frown:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Не сложилось
> 
> 
> Пасьянс любви на клетчатой судьбе.
> 
> Простить тебя? Уже прощаю Вас.
> Пусть жизнь теперь отдельно нас полощет. 
> 
> 2007-07-06



здорово написано, особенно понравыились строки выделенные в цитату.....

Творческих успехов и процветания!  :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Великая Артистка*,
 рада, что понравилось!
спасибо, что заглянула :flower:  
хоть кто-то не обделил вниманием :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Пустота

Слава тебе, пустота!
Ты  оказалась в душе.
Проворная – пробралась,
Устроилась там уже.

Чьё место ты заняла?
Убила кого, скажи?
Молчишь? Я отвечу сама:
Надежду моей души.

Как долго она жила,
Повиснув на волоске.
И в коме порой была, 
Но возвращалась ко мне.

Но ты, пустота, смогла:
Забила её совсем.
Ты стерва, но ты права –
Тебя не забить ничем.

Погано с тобою жить –
Ты совесть мою трясёшь.
Ну, чем? Чем тебя забить?
Быть может, сама уйдёшь?

Я время подумать дам.
Исчезни сама, прошу.
Поверь, не ужиться нам.
Уйди, я тебе твержу!

А ты, человек, прости,
Что я хороню в душе
Надежду, что не нужна
Уже ни тебе, ни мне…

2007-07-12

----------


## Татьянка

> Пустота


 :Ok:   :Vah:   Очень!!!! Молодец, доча!!! Сильно и со смыслом!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 :rolleyes: спасибо, мама! :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Последний разговор

Могло ли быть всё по-другому?
Иначе как-то? Я не знаю.
И человеку я  чужому
Неспешно номер набираю.

Привет, привет! Как поживаешь?
Нормально всё? Я очень рада.
Я думала сейчас. Ты знаешь,
Признать сегодня правду надо.

Я поняла: всё растворилось,
Как рафинад в стакане с чаем.
И ничего не сохранилось,
Мы это обе понимаем.

Друг другу с разных полюсов
Мы изредка рукой махали.
И правду глупо на засов
Мы где-то в сердце запирали.

Ты видишь, небо против нас,
Мы больше не родные люди.
Сегодня тот последний раз,
Когда мы искренними будем.

Прости меня за то, что плачу.
Мне говорить сейчас непросто.
В душе я ничего не прячу.
Сегодня плачут даже звёзды.

Я больше не скажу ни слова,
Но знай, что ты мне дорога.
И если что, то я готова
Придти на помощь как тогда.

Ладно, давай положим трубки,
На этом кончится сюжет.
Мне пережить бы эти сутки,
В конце тоннеля новый свет.

2007-07-12

Последний разговор был с близкой и любимой подругой...

----------


## bobsan

> Вдохнуть нельзя и выдохнуть нам нечем,
> Нет воздуха, друг другу веры нет.
> Расходимся, кладём запрет на встречи
> И в разные концы берём билет.



написано хорошо, но очень грустно....

----------


## Aktrisa777

ну, просто мне сейчас очень грустно...
вот так и получается...

----------


## Aktrisa777

Козырной крестовый

Я пытаюсь уйти от любви - 
Это пытка длиною в вечность.
Я смирилась с ударом судьбы:
Карту крыть мне сегодня нечем.

Козырной мне был брошен туз,
И принять мне его придётся.
Он в колоде усталых чувств
Болью медленной отзовётся.

В подкидного с судьбой играла:
Всё надеялась перевести.
В сердце я короля зажала,
Туз придётся в руке нести.

А я дама пиковой масти,
Мне всего лишь 17 лет.
Мой король, видишь, я несчастна?
Ты не дышишь, тебя здесь нет.


Туз крестовый на мне печатью,
Цепью прочной, замком стальным.
Дама-пик, говорят, не плачет?
Плачет… сердцем своим больным.

Мой родной, мой король червовый!
Я останусь тебе верна.
Но за что козырной крестовый?
В чём, скажи мне, моя вина?

В этом мире жестоком, страшном
Я хочу отыскать покой.
Только в сердце моём отважном
Будешь ты и никто другой!

Жжёт ладонь козырной крестовый,
Не даёт мне спокойно жить.
Ведь из сердца король червовый,
Умирая, просил любить…

2007-07-17

----------


## Татьянка

> В этом мире жестоком, страшном
> Я хочу отыскать покой.
> Только в сердце моём отважном
> Будешь ты и никто другой!


 :Ok:   :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:  
Умничка моя, радуешь мамочку!!! Очень хорошо, и( ща слова подберу) необычно что ли? Вообщем, я млеюс!!!! :Oj:

----------


## Aktrisa777

> необычно что ли


наверно...
надоели штампы...:rolleyes: 




> Умничка моя, радуешь мамочку!!!


стараюсь :Aga:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> надоели штампы...


 :Ok:   Молодца!!! Развитие- есть двигатель мысли!!!!




> стараюсь


 :Oj:   :flower:   Старайся!!! Сладенькое дам, когда кашу скушаешь!!!:biggrin:  А, если серьёзно, жду ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ!!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Однажды

Однажды всё пройдёт и канет в бездну,
Я полюблю и быть смогу любимой.
Однажды… но сегодня бесполезно –
Сегодня болью остаюсь гонимой.

Однажды. Что это за время?
Когда настанет день моей свободы?
Когда я вставлю ногу в жизни стремя
И понесусь  сквозь пламени и воды?

Лежачего не бьют, и потому не надо,
Я больше не стерплю потерь и фальши,
Не наносите мне удары из засады,
Не надо больше и не надо дальше…

Всего боясь и никому не веря,
Устала жить, мне слишком часто страшно.
Быстрее бы настало это время, 
Что именуется в моих стихах – однажды…

2007-07-25

----------


## Татьянка

> Однажды


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:  
ОЧЕНЬ!!!!! Солнышко, мне очень нравиться и твой стиль , и смысл, и всё, всё, всё!!!!! Молодец, детка моя!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 спасибо!
я очень рада, что тебе нравится то, что я делаю...:smile: 
честно говоря, у меня мурашки по телу пробегают и как-то тепло в душе становится, когда я читаю твои отзывы :Aga:   :flower:  
особенно такие:



> Молодец, детка моя!!!!


 :Oj:

----------


## krumuz

*Aktrisa777*,
Браво, браво! Неплохая поэзия. Но мне кажется надо постепенно отходить от меланхолических настроений. Это не упрек, просто все это напоминает мне меня лет эдак 15 назад. Истинное призвание поэзии - отражение созерцания. Хотя это и не просто, ведь каждый автор в конечном итоге создает картинку из собственных красок. Но в целом впечатление хорошее. Даже местами на слезу пробивает.
ЗЫ: Кроме инета твое творчество где-нибудь еще присутствует?

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Ян Чернявский*,
 спасибо за отзыв!:smile: 




> надо постепенно отходить от меланхолических настроений


с этим согласна...
буду стараться...:wink: 




> Кроме инета твое творчество где-нибудь еще присутствует?


нет...
только здесь и ещё на одном сайте...

----------


## krumuz

*Aktrisa777*,
Я думаю, что этого не достаточно и надо бы задуматься о продвижении своих шедевров. Но пока - предложение. Есть потребность в песенных текстах для молодой певицы. Послушать ее можно в разделе "Наше творчество" тема "Песни от ДоМиНики". Если интересно - пиши в личку или на diafan@mail.by:biggrin:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Господа! Весь день работала над этим. Надеюсь, что понравится. А если нет. то не страшно. Главное, чтобы оценили:rolleyes: 

Он молчал… она молчала…

На город падала вода,
И люди проплывали под зонтами,
И занимаясь важными делами,
По лужам двигалась толпа.

В единый шум сливались звуки,
Срастались над бордюрами паря,
Два человека из подъезда выходя,
Спешили избежать разлуки.

Уже давно приехало такси,
Печально фарами моргая,
Оно, им двери открывая,
Должно их быстро довезти.

Он сумку положил в багажник.
И стоя под одним зонтом, 
Едва задев её плечом,
Он вкладывал билет в бумажник.

Затопленный покинув двор,
В поток забрызганных машин
Такси, скрепя резиной шин,
Влетело, заведя мотор.

Они молчали всю дорогу.
Он пальцами давил виски,
Она дрожала от тоски,
Осталось им совсем немного…

Вокзала здание промокло,
Внутри привычный гул стоял.
Она молчала… он молчал…
А дождь стучал по мутным стёклам.

Табло высвечивает путь:
Подан состав «Саратов – Прага»,
С дождём повенчанная сага,
И ничего нельзя вернуть.

Они по-прежнему молчали,
Прошли спокойно на перрон,
И отыскав его вагон,
Пряча глаза, вдвоём стояли.



Молчание, а ей хотелось
Кричать: «Не оставляй меня!», 
Кричать по-прежнему любя:
«Я здесь, я никуда не делась!»

Он закурил, рука дрожала,
Он сделал вдох, чтоб крикнуть ей:
«Верни меня, верни скорей!»,
Но он смолчал… она смолчала…

И на двоих одно желанье –
До боли хочется кричать:
«Постой, давай начнём опять!»,
Но снова говорит молчанье.

И по мужской щеке слеза
Скользнула, кожу обжигая.
Её ладонью вытирая,
Она заплакала сама.

Их души в унисон кричали.
Он снова нервно закурил, 
Билет нелепо теребил.
Они по-прежнему молчали.

Вдыхая сигаретный дым,
Она хотела раствориться,
За что-то даже извиниться.
Она одна, и он один.

А об отправке объявили,
И он шагнул в пустой вагон, 
Оставил плачущий перрон.
Глаза её ещё молили.

Но поезд тронулся вперёд.
Он спрыгнуть мог, чтобы остаться.
Не спрыгнул и не стал стараться
Разбить на сердце этот лёд.

Она могла бы побежать,
Молить его, чтоб он остался
И чтоб он с ней не расставался,
Но предпочла она стоять.

Поезд ушёл, перрон остался.
Он, стоя в тамбуре, рыдал,
Она молчала… он молчал…
Она рассталась, он расстался.

Любовь неистово кричала.
Ушла она, уехал он.
Любовь осталась под дождём,
Ведь он молчал… она молчала…

2007-07-27

----------


## Татьянка

> Любовь неистово кричала.
> Ушла она, уехал он.
> Любовь осталась под дождём,
> Ведь он молчал… она молчала…


:eek:  :Vah:   :Tu:   :Oj:   :flower:  ............................... одни эмоции...слов нет.... лично мне очень понравилось.... тронуло...

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Татьянка*,
 спасибо :flower:  
как всегда ты первая оцениваешь мои творения :Oj:  :smile: 
раз тронуло, значит я не зря старалась :Aga:

----------


## Игорь Рябиков

Талант конечно безспорный.Дерзай "ребёнок" Мать поэзия тебя обязательно  приметит.Ох и не лёгкая судьба  у талатливых людей.
Всё через себя да с кровью.Смотри не ошибись.

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Талант конечно безспорный


спасибо!
ПРИЗНАНИЕ таланта - это уже серьёзно:smile: 




> Ох и не лёгкая судьба у талатливых людей.
> Всё через себя да с кровью.


А на меньшее я не согласна!




> Смотри не ошибись.


На ошибках учатся...
И оступиться я не боюсь! :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Потратила почти всю ночь!
Оценивайте...:rolleyes: 

Её я называю Муза

Скрывает ночь следы усталых будней,
Завален стол горой макулатуры:
Листов тетрадных ворох  очень чудный –
Затейливые в клеточку фигуры.
Балкон открыт июльскому молчанью,
Я терпеливо жду ночного появленья
Той женщины, чьё имя к содроганью
Меня приводит, доводя до исступленья.
Часы настенные спешат на 3 минуты,
А значит через 6 наше свиданье.
Известны ей тернистые маршруты
В места, где происходит созерцанье.
Она появится из темноты балкона,
Задев рукой косую занавеску,
Не будучи рабой ни одного закона,
Она сама своё определяет место.
Мне не известно, что сегодня станет,
Когда она лишит меня покоя,
Возможно, ласково к себе поманит,
Возможно, оттолкнёт меня рукою.
Она владеет мной, когда сама захочет,
И состояние моей души листает.
Её нет днём, она приходит ночью,
И эта женщина ко мне не опоздает.
Последнее отстукивают стрелки,
Одежды вдалеке её белеют,
И силуэт на горизонте мелкий
Становится крупнее и крупнее.
Она врывается сюда с порывом ветра,
Мне не хватает воздуха! Мне плохо!
Преодолев пространство на 2 метра,
Мне сделать помогает пару вдохов.
Она мои дрожащие ладони
Рукой сжимает бархатной и властной,
Но слёз моих она сейчас не тронет,
Сейчас дотронуться до них опасно.
Она протягивает чистый лист тетрадный,
Я в необузданном творю порыве,
И каждый росчерк ручки крайне жадный
Лист заполняет рифмами цветными.
Уставшая немного запятая,
За ней последнюю дописываю строчку,
Я чувствую, как руки опускает
Она на плечи, значит, ставлю точку.
Опустошённая на время я вздыхаю,
Она же бережно мне вытирает слёзы,
Целует в лоб, неспешно обнимает
И в сонные меня уносит грёзы.
И до утра я вместе с ней летаю,
Целуясь с золотыми облаками.
А как же женщину я эту называю,
Вы постарайтесь догадаться сами.

2007-07-30

----------


## krumuz

Как всегда, молодец! Пора-бы уже и проф. литераторам показываться

----------


## Aktrisa777

в общем-то с удовольствием...
вот только не знаю кому...:frown:

----------


## Виталий ЭФФ

*Aktrisa777*,



> Весеннее пробуждение


Это не песня случайно? Так хочется музыку наложить... Стихи хорошие...

----------


## Aktrisa777

нет, не песня...
но если бы кто-то наложил музыку, то я бы была рада очень...
особенно если красиво получилось бы...
даже спела бы на каком-нибудь концерте:smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
Привет! :wink: Давно к тебе не заходила… Как-то не до стихов мне было… Как ни странно, бывает и так.:frown:  А вот вернулась и решила к тебе зайти, столько ты всего написала красивого, хорошего, такого знакомого…:rolleyes:  «Он молчал… она молчала…» и «Последний разговор» - пережила в сто двадцать пятый раз то, что мне покоя не дает… Расставание это ужасно… Но если оно неизбежно, то нужно как-то бороться, держаться… Но чувства – они ж через край, их не сдержать :Vah:  , но ты их так красиво в стихах выразила! Молодец! :flower:   (в который раз:smile: )
«Её я называю Муза», «Пустота», «Однажды» - также очень мне близки, искренни и красивы… 
Успехов!!!
Спасибо за стихи! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 Привет, Ангелочек!
Я очень рада, что ты заглянула ко мне :Aga:  
Конечно, бывает так, что даже не до стихов:confused: 
Но я надеюсь, что сейчас у тебя всё наладилось:smile: 
Очень рада, что тебе понравились мои новые произведения и что они нашли отклик в твоей душе! :flower:  
А расставаться иногда действительно полезно...
Возможно жизнь вновь нас сведёт и всё примет новые обороты...
Тебе тоже удачи и успехов!
Заходи ещё:tongue:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Душа поэта - хрупкое стекло,
Ранимый зверь с зелёными глазами.
Он хочет подарить своё тепло тому, 
Кто иногда спасал его словами.

Когда зверь одинок, украдкой где-то плачет,
Так непременно важно знать ему,
Что для кого-то он хоть что-то значит,
Когда уже не нужен никому...

 :Tu:   :Tu:   :Tu:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Мысли-поезда

Все наши мысли – это поезда.
Всё разное: маршруты и платформы,
Пути прибытия, вагонные цвета,
Проводники, устойчивые нормы.

И машинисты разные ведут,
Скользя по рельсам, думные составы.
И семафоры разный свет дают,
Кто через реки, кто через дубравы.

Бывает мысли, словно поезда,
Из расписанья выбившись, несутся.
И пассажиры разные всегда:
Одни выходят, а другие остаются.

Бывает мысли, словно поезда,
Стоят в загоне тихо, без движений,
Лишь проверяющих вагоны голоса
Пронзают тишину воображений.

Все наши мысли – это поезда,
Но разница в одном: все размышленья
Теряют смысл хода иногда,
А поездам не свойственно томленье.

----------


## Aktrisa777

нда...
кажется никому не понравилось...
хнык :Tu:

----------


## Катарина

Aktrisa777!!! Стихи просто обалденные ! Мне ооочень понравилось!!! Особенно искусственное счастье! Умничка!!!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:      Всю темку еще не прочитала...Пошла дальше читать :smile:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,



> Душа поэта - хрупкое стекло,
> Ранимый зверь с зелёными глазами.
> Он хочет подарить своё тепло тому, 
> Кто иногда спасал его словами.
> 
> Когда зверь одинок, украдкой где-то плачет,
> Так непременно важно знать ему,
> Что для кого-то он хоть что-то значит,
> Когда уже не нужен никому...


во сказала :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   просто нечего и добавить.... только вот что :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
а когда тебе кажется, что никому не понравилось, знай, мне понравилось! :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Катарина*,
 спасибо, что заглянула :flower:  
я очень рада, что тебе понравились мои творения :Aga:  

*Deep_Angel*,
 спасибо, ангелочек!
ты чудо :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## bobsan

> Все наши мысли – это поезда.
> Всё разное: маршруты и платформы,
> Пути прибытия, вагонные цвета,
> Проводники, устойчивые нормы.


прикольно!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*bobsan*,
 :rolleyes:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Ранимый зверь с зелёными глазами.
> 
> Когда зверь одинок, украдкой где-то плачет,
> Так непременно важно знать ему,
> Что для кого-то он хоть что-то значит,
> Когда уже не нужен никому...



понравилось, всё очень красиво и образно....почему-то "зелёные глаза" у меня всегда ассоциируются с собой и, хотя я не знаю какого цвета глаза у души, я каждый день в зеркале вижу, что они у меня зелёные)))))) Что-то я отвлеклась....Действительно написано очень правдиво, каждому из нас всегда хочется знать, что кому-то мы нужны и важны в этой жизни

Удачи в жизни и творчестве!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
С уважением, Александра

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Великая Артистка*,
 спасибо, что заглянула :flower:  
кстати, у меня тоже зелёные глаза...:rolleyes:

----------


## Катарина

"...Не просто разложить
Пасьянс любви на клетчатой судьбе.

Любовь ли то была, скажи мне, милый?
Прости, что усомнилась в чувствах я.
Уже не знаю: не было, а может было,
А может, это и не я была?

Сейчас мне кажется, что всё прошло в угаре - 
В хмельном угаре чувств твоих ко мне.

И вот итог: и ты, и я калеки,
....
Тела сдавил невидимый корсет.

Вдохнуть нельзя и выдохнуть нам нечем,
Нет воздуха, друг другу веры нет.
Расходимся, кладём запрет на встречи
И в разные концы берём билет.

Дашь руку мне свою в последний раз?
Хотя не надо, нет – поверь, так будет проще.
Простить тебя? Уже прощаю Вас.
Пусть жизнь теперь отдельно нас полощет. "

Aktrisa777!!! Это потрясающее стихотворение... И почему я его раньше не видела???  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

У меня такое же состояние...:frown: 
НЕужели я не одна???

----------


## Afrodita

*Aktrisa777*,
 ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ СТИХИ!!! УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ В НАПИСАНИИ ПОСЛЕДУЮЩИХ!  :Ok:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Катарина*,
 мелодии любви у людей разные, но попадаются общие нотки...
не грусти :flower:  
во всём можно найти плюсы, проверено :Aga:  
пусть даже когда очень больно и плохо...
лови :flower:  

*Afrodita*,
спасибо! я буду стараться :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

И.В.

В том городе, куда нагрянет осень,
Деревья обнажая без стыда,
Наплаканные лужи подморозит,
От лета не оставив ни следа.

В том городе, где женщина изящно
Тревожит клавиши касанием руки:
И каждый звук живой и настоящий,
Ведь музыка живёт в её крови.

В том городе, где пальцами целует
Девчонка стёртые гитарные лады,
И рифмами нечаянно волнует
Глубины чьей-нибудь замаянной души.

В том городе, где женщина стремится
Девчонку пылкую чему-то научить:
Она ей сможет больше всех гордиться,
Когда научится девчонка петь и жить.

В том городе, где дни сплетутся в годы,
Время расставит всё на нужные места.
Девчонка, наплевав на все невзгоды,
Останется мечте своей верна.

В том городе сейчас уже стемнело,
А перед женщиной красивые цветы. 
Этим девчонка ей сказать хотела:
Спасибо Вам, за все Ваши труды!

2007-08-27

----------


## mrwoody

*Aktrisa777*,
 Браво.  :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*mrwoody*,
 ммм...:smile: 
спасибо!
лаконично :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Umka

> Однажды
> 
> ................
> ................
> 
> Однажды. Что это за время?
> Когда настанет день моей свободы?
> Когда я вставлю ногу в жизни стремя
> И понесусь  сквозь пламени и воды?
> ...


красиво

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Umka*,
 :rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

Отличной Поэтессе! Красивой Девушке! Талантливому Художнику! Хорошему Человечеку! Тебе, Аktrisa777 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
 И.В. - красивое стихотворение, так трогательно :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
только я не поняла, что это за букет из 4 розочек на аватарке??? :Tu:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Anton*,
 ой, спасибо Антош!
столько комплиментов :Oj:  

*Deep_Angel*,




> букет из 4 розочек


их было пять!
просто на фото не видно почему-то пятую...:frown: 
это с моего дня рождения, которое было неделю назад :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
ясненько:smile: 
ну с совершеннолетием тогда, я так понимаю :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
 ага! я теперь девочка взрослая:smile: 
спасибо :Oj:

----------


## mura_vey

*Aktrisa777*,
 честно говоря .. даже не прочел стих, а просто тупо смотрел на фотку!!!!!!! могу сказать, что ОЧЕНЬ ДАЖЕ КРАСИВАЯ!!!

----------


## Aktrisa777

*mura_vey*,
 спасибо! очень приятно :Oj:  
а вот стихи зря не прочёл:tongue:

----------


## mura_vey

*Aktrisa777*,

думаю, что у меня будет время еще для этого .. не особо люблю стихи
в детстве успели они мне надоесть ))

----------


## Aktrisa777

*mura_vey*,
 ну-ну:wink:

----------


## Anton

> *Aktrisa777*,
> думаю, что у меня будет время еще для этого .. не особо люблю стихи
> в детстве успели они мне надоесть ))


Жаль, что мальчик от самой большой красоты оказался! :Aga:  Внутренне, Ты ещё более прекрасней, чем внешне! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :rolleyes:
Но (по крайней мере) - откровенно! Точно - "крайняя мера"! Хотя, мне кажется - парень заблудился!..

----------


## mura_vey

я не настолько глуп, чтобы делать какие-то скоропалительные выводы,насколько вы выглядите ..

----------


## Aktrisa777

> Внутренне, Ты ещё более прекрасней, чем внешне!


 :Oj:  спасибочки! приятненько!
очень-очень :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

С чувством благодарности

Собственноручно отдала ключи
От тех дверей, что были недоступны.
Моей души горячие лучи
Держать в руках бывает очень трудно.

Вам приручить меня, как кошку удалось,
Которая давно от рук отбилась.
Хотели многие, но им не довелось,
У Вас же это просто получилось.

Я благодарна Вам за каждый день и час,
За понимание, терпение и веру.
Мне трудно подобрать слова сейчас
К тем чувствам, что во мне не знают меру.

Мне не измерить трепетной любви,
Мне не измерить чувства уваженья.
Без Вас никак мне, как уж ни крути,
Не знаю к счастью или к сожаленью.

Людьми не раз я предана была,
Не раз любимые из-за угла стреляли:
В крови была наивная душа,
И раны сердца долго заживали.

Но Вам я верю. Верю в то, что Вы
Не бросите создание такое,
Которому безумно Вы нужны,
Как воздух – важное, как счастье – дорогое.

И много я хочу ещё сказать,
Но сном уже дурманит ночь седая.
Лишь неустанно буду повторять:
Спасибо, добрая! Спасибо, золотая!

2007-10-05

----------


## Lord2007

Танцем вьюги в декабре, я вернусь домой.
Закружусь метелью, под ослепшею луной.
Колыхну ветрами, шапки тополей.
Прикоснусь губами к тишине полей.

                 * * *
Нагуляюсь вдоволь, изведусь на нет.
Погашу я в доме запоздалый свет.
Поднимусь я в небо в стае журавлей
Зарыдаю снегом о судьбе моей.

                 * * *
Изольюсь дождями, проросту травой.
Разорву я небо яркою зарей.
Солнцем обогрею, радугу зажгу.
Звезды с небосклона ночью украду.

                 * * *
А луну подальше, оттолкну я прочь.
Чтоб темнее стала хулиганка ночь.
Страстью обожгу я томные средца.
Вьюгой закружусь у старого крыльца. 

                 * * *
Звездами осыплю травы по утру.
Обратятся в росы звезды на лугу...
Затаятся тихо ивы у реки.
От такого дива ахнут старики!

----------


## Lord2007

Зацените! Правда, уже не в оригинале... Но тем не менее...

----------


## Aktrisa777

Я, конечно, заценю:smile: 
Но почему именно в моей темке?:biggrin:

----------


## Lord2007

Привет Aktrisa777.

Так получилось! ;o)

----------


## Катарина

*Aktrisa777*,
 Вот я снова оказалась в твоей темке!
"С чувством благодарности" - обалденное творение!!! Ты - Поэт с большой буквы!
Мне очень-очень понравилось это стихотворение! Лови цветочек!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ... Но , думаю, тебе уже не цветочек, а целае букеты надо дарить!
Умница!
... Будет время - заглядывай ко мне в темку... Буду ждать твои отзывы... =)

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Катарина*,
 спасибо, что заглянула ко мне! :flower:  
у меня сейчас очень мало времени, поэтому в совей теме почти не пишу и ни кому практически не заглядываю :Tu:  
сплошные репетиции, учёба, работа...
завтра вот уезжаю в Москву на Международный фестиваль искусств...
но я исправлю положение:smile: 
обещаю :Aga:

----------


## Aktrisa777

вот опять тороплюсь и наделала кучу ошибок в сообщении:biggrin:

----------


## Катарина

*Aktrisa777*, понимаю тебя... знаю, как это тяжело...сама в такой же ситуации... даже 2 учебы.. причем обе очные... 
и кстати, тоже только что приехала с международного конкурса... =)
Удачно тебе съездить! А как фестиваль называется? 
Главное - быть психологически настроенным... Выйди и покажи, на что ты способна! =)))

----------


## Aktrisa777

Международный фестиваль молодёжного искусства имени Пушкина
вроде так правильно...:rolleyes:

----------


## Катарина

*Aktrisa777*,
 ну как съездила на конкурс??
Ждем обновлений в твоей темке!!

----------


## симакова

*Aktrisa777*,

Вы потрясающая поэтесса!Получила истинное наслаждение,читая Ваши Творения!Благодарю!Я музыкант,пишу музыку к стихам;вышла на Вашу страничку и всё...Не знаю,есть ли смысл дальше бродить по Уголку поэззии.В Ваших стихах есть своя мелодия,сильная,яркая, и что-то другое к ним придумывать-пустая трата времени.
Спасибо!


simsim-55@yandex.ru

----------


## Aktrisa777

Здравствуйте, дамы и господа!  :Vah: 
Как же давно меня тут не было...
Столько всего в жизни случилось! Вот решила поднять свою темку поближе к солнцу :rolleyes:

ЧТО СО МНОЙ

Исполосована душа кинжалом страха,
И я живу затравленным зверьком.
Не сделать вдоха мне, не сделать взмаха
Единственным надломанным крылом.

Заезжена, как старая пластинка:
Поблекший исцарапанный винил.
Затёртая бумажная картинка:
Рисунок ливень каплями размыл.

Растрёпанные волосы и чувства.
Стеклянные холодные глаза.
Не больно мне уже, а просто грустно,
Что в небе моём властвует гроза…

----------

